# Is there a color chart for MAC Pro e/s?



## clairewear (Apr 14, 2005)

I think they have colors other than the ones shown at maccosmetics.com.  Where can I see them other than going to a pro store?


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 14, 2005)

Spektra actually has color swatches up.
http://www.specktra.net/pro_products.php


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't know ifd this is what you mean, but a friend emailed me this...


----------



## clairewear (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the info! Calling 800# now :arrow:


----------



## archangeli (Apr 14, 2005)

i'll upload a pic of my palette later tonight. i own all of the PRO colors.

that way you can see the "real" colors and not squares on a screen.. lol


----------

